# N R Crump



## Bob S

Canadian Pacific’s bulk carrier *N R CRUMP * passing Tilbury.
Built 1969
21445 grt


----------



## Hillview

*CP Ships*

I was Chief Engineer on the N.R.Crump.I left to get my steam endorsement time with Mobil Shipping
Ian Dalton was Second Engieer.


----------



## mclean

*NR Crump*

Nice photo. Under Canadian Transport Time Charter fo many years, together with JV Clyne. Colin


----------



## Les Gibson

I was second electrician on NR Crump, on maiden voyage from Japan to Vancouver Island and UK. Probably on the ship when that pic. was taken. First electrician was Tony Thompson, now unfortunately no longer with us.


----------



## leobond3

I was 4th Engineer on the N R Crump. Tony Bannister was the Chief Engineer, Ian Bennet was the 2nd and Wingnut Holland was the 3rd. Best ship I ever sailed on.
Leo Bond


----------



## firey

What years were you all with CP ,I was there from 1980 - 1985. Joined my first CP ship the Fort Coulonge up the Amozon the day John Lennon was shot not a great ship and also sailed on her sister ships the edmonton and steele. Spent the last years on the container ships across the atlantic.


----------



## Weechief

*Engineer with CP 1977 to 1984*

First ship was W M Neal, then Van Horn, TGS, and Fort boats


----------



## firey

What Cal Mac route are you on weechief.
I sailed fort hamilton 1981.


----------



## Weechief

*Cal Mac route*

Work on Clansman which goes Oban to Coll and Tiree, Barra and South Uist.
Also work on Hebrides which serves Harris and North Uist.
Where are you ?


----------



## flash.john

Hi Leo, remember flash, lecky? built the bar on Crumpy.


----------



## pensioner

Leo!
I sailed with Ian "Wiggy" Bennett, he was 2/e on the wood boats; between May 70 and Dec 72 and CP Ambassador. Also Wingnut on the Akasaka "I think". When were you on them.
Flash!
Weren't you originally from Manchester way, Didsbry???, maybe.

Regards


----------



## IMRCoSparks

Also did the maiden voyage on NR Crump from Hiroshima. Was the R/O. 
Even got a pic of all the crew. I'm not in it. Don't recognize you, Les!!
Best ship I sailed on
Ken


----------



## Les Gibson

Ken,
Good to hear from you. I'm not in the pic because it was taken on the day before sailing, and I was still on my honeymoon! Came aboard on sailing day. Not only the best ship, also the best company (CP) in the world!!
Are you still in Canada? 
Regards,
Les


----------



## IMRCoSparks

Thought the readers would like to see some pics of your happy event in Hiroshima.
Les is the serious looking one in the formal suit. Kyoko ( hope I remembered her name OK) was the bride. Still together , I think.

I'm on the left in the group picture

Still in Canada Regards 
Ken


----------



## Les Gibson

Ken,
Yes, still together, 41 years now. 3 grown up children and 5 Grandchildren. Living a life of luxury? in a super cottage on the edge of the Black Mountains about 20 miles north of Swansea. By the way the pic. on the right is wife's sister Yoko!
Sadly Tony (Jimmy) Cusack front row left is no longer with us. He was my best man. Also Tony Thompson at the back 3rd from right he was 1st lecky, I was his junior.


----------



## leobond3

flash.john said:


> Hi Leo, remember flash, lecky? built the bar on Crumpy.


Hi John,
Sorry it's taken me so long to reply, I do remember you, John Butterworth right. I'm in Malta on holiday at the moment and can you believe it got chatting to the bloke sitting next to me he was on the Crump when we where 3rd Mate knows you very well but has lost touch. I remember he painted his cabin black and the old man went crazy. He also claims he built our bar so he must of worked with you on it, I do remember that I made a old fashioned clock for it.


----------



## kelpiebat

*2nd Electrical Officer in 1973*

Good morning to all N R Crumpers,
Joined the ship, with Tom Parker as Captain in Newport and a Scotsman as Chief Engineer. Unloaded lumber in Europe then took on cement clinker and an experienced 1st Elec, who knew the cranes, at Tilbury. The Spanish crew and food was fine and my 1st experience of the Merchant Navy was looking good till it became apparent that the 1st trip as a 2nd Engineer lad from Skye had a drinking problem that turned a really likeable fellow into a monster. Before we came back through the Panama I took to standing on the plates outside the engine control room whilst the ship was manoeuvring. Once into the Atlantic Capt Tom locked him up to dry out for a week. 
Whilst on leave I decided to end the childhood seafaring dream and spent a few months with a Sussex electrical contractor before returning to Australia where I knew I could work on construction jobs and be paying more per week in tax than what my gross wages were on the 'Crump'. 
Looking at the photo of my floating home for 3-4 months and reading the good memories was a trip down memory lane I've enjoyed. Capt Tom, the Chief, the Deck Officer with the Italian wife and 'Don Bigote' of the Spaniards were standout people. I hope the Skye lad got himself sorted out and went on to a long maritime career.
Thanks very much to those who built and run this site - at least I've got a photo of the ship now. Y'all have done a great job and wishing everyone the very best. Cheers Paddy/Chris McGuire 2nd Elec


----------

